# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  What I need / What I could use. (Documentary Idea)

## Fattoxthegreat

For my documentary idea, I need quite a few people to get it off the ground. I can supply the initial capital, but I cannot supply the talent required.

What I need.....................
1. Photoshop/video editor (Nothing INTENSE)
2. A legal advisor (to tell me what I should and should not film) I know
    Indiana law pretty well, though. It would just be for good measure.
3. Website (This is the biggest one, I think...And we would have to wade       through advertisement that's nipple-high...which is only for the income.

---------------------------
What I could use...............
1. I know this is ppretty stupid, but someone could make a youtue channel for me under the name "Oneir'et Pirate" or something clever to that extent. For the background art, just do something Psychedelic and dark...




I'll keep this updated...


And ANY, and I mean ANY and all help WILL be credited...


Thank you for your time.

----------


## Man of Steel

Went ahead and split this out into its own thread.

What kind of documentary are you making? And what sort of website would it need? Any idea yet of budget?

I do web design and development for a living.

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

Hehe, this is where I think what I am doing is so much better than everything before. Imagine every amateur "Legalize it" documentary, every theoretical physics video blogs, every shitty-ass Michael Moore documentary, and every cultural, political, socioeconomic, satirical, "fratirical" (Maddox) piece of writing, every anime, manga....I think you get my point...

It's a small taste of EVERYTHING all at once and told in such a way that the scientists, mathematicians, doctors, lawyers, clergymen, 7-11 workers, adolescents, fetal, pre-fetal, conceptual...alright, a littler too far there...it's the epitome of "widely understood". I just go around, doin' whatever [Some of it is usually to prove a point about some specific idea I came up with beforehand (Like learning to fly in a week, or learning a language in a month or something)].

In it I refer to a term I have come to know and love, I call it "Venn Diagramic Fractalization." I will attach a poor excuse for a sketching of the idea I made in paint (If some photoshop guru could help me out there, I would appreciate that...)

-----------*What I have so far (in terms of knowledge)*----------
-I spent 40ish hours in a jail (in A-block with the murderers and rapists) for a D felony/A misdemeanor (I have some of my mother's prescription medication [muscle relaxers] in a car i was driving that was registered in her name, with a small scale and a bottle of lye) witch that right there is enough to land me in the worst my county had to offer in terms of punishment. I DID NOT consent to a "Mirandizing" before they did so (God damn Sheridan cops) which as far as I know is MEGA-illegal and I have a court date on the 13th of friday (three days before my birthday) which will merely be symbolic. Worst case they send me to a mental hospital where I show the doctors that a 10mg injection of diazepam cannot stop someone as powerful as I am...

-I spent 4-5 days in a mental health hospital (right after I got out of jail I made a VERY small model of Earth in my bathroom with the tub being the seas and the sink being the mighty rivers/lakes....which I gotta tell ya...I did a real good job in under 4 hours. If Genesis IS true (of which I'm not concerned of the truth/reality) then our "God" is really just a higher form of a bored kid much like myself. This is where I like to combine the two ideas...one, being that explanation of the 10 dimensions on youtube, the other, being the simple, Buddhist/Hinduism idea of Reincarnation/Karma/Nirvana...you get my point, I trust. Feel free to correct me where I am wrong, for even I am mistaken...

------What I got out of the hospitalization--------------
         -I honed my ability to flex my pineal gland. Thanks HaRd WiReD...
         -I gained the ability to "control" All of my neurotransmitters...
                -I made my Blood pressure go from 100/50 to 300/150 in 
                 60 seconds....(I could get it up to 450 if I tried....)
         -I gained muscle mass merely by thinking it
         -I ate 3000-5000 kcal a day and only passed waste once...
           [High input/low output (will reverse that when I can)]
-------------------------------------------------------
Basically I am, or seem to be, what you only read in a mythology book 
(I like to think I am a mix of Pandora, Prometheus, Midas, and Medusa or..
"Pandmidtheus"....yeaaaah....why not?
-------------------------------------------------------
Also, my "documentary," (though I see it being a series of small-normal sized mini-documentaries all on youtube), has only two underlying premises...
1. Humans are inherently good and are capable of much, much more...
2. Technolgy has become a mighty predator that feeds on the meek humans and must be tamed for the good of evolutionary progression.

And finally, I like to refer to myself as something beyond "Sapien" I was thinking something Homo-Ulta...something cool...like "ius" (Help me out here etymologists...) 

Feel free to ask questions/comment on my insanity.

And in terms of budget, my grandfather HAS the necessary capital to do everything I want and more...he's just ultra cheap (Great Depression spawn) but I am thinking more along the lines of this...
http://www.randi.org/site/index.php/1m-challenge.html

My example in paint is too big...must resize and post later...

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

Well, as of right now, I have my Youtube channel created...Not too sure on where to go from here. If anyone is truly wanting to contribute to this idea, I can PM you the password for it so you can organize/customize the page as you see fit. The user name is "xXOneIratePIrateXx" which I think in and of itself has so many cultural references, it's unfunny. But in the next week, or whenever I find I have the wherewithal to start gettin' some of my videos onto my computer, I'll start doin' me some postin'.


...and to Man of Steel, I notice "Roxxor" in your sig; are you, too, a part of the ITG/r21freak/Haxxorz  dancing games movement? And, of course, by "movement" I mean a small, dwindling collection of intelligent outcasts and nerds...hehe

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

Since I've neglected the "Dream" part of this community, I thought I would provide an update. In the last two weeks, because of my "mastery" of the pineal gland, my dreams have become something more than just that. My sleep schedule parallels that of that one, really hard-to-do cycle wherein one sleeps like 8 hours total over a week or something, in 1-1.5 hour naps. When I do this, I always dream about the last thing on my mind, and I always hit REM in the 1-2 hours I do sleep. This shows the great adaptability of the human brain.

But I digress...in my dreams, things are faaaar more vivid than even my greatest dream ever (Metal Gear Solid 5 fantasy sequel). I can read fine print, I can look at my five-fingered hands, and everything is simply as real as life, if that makes any sense...I'm not sure what this method of dreaming I use is called. It seems to me like it's the WILD-CAT mixed in with a little MILD...feel free to question/correct me...

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

Billy Mays....

Michael Jackson...

Bernie Mac...

Tupac...

Bob Marley...



DID i MISS ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oh yeah, my super dead bro that super dead....GAVIN MONTGOMERY!

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

check chECKITY CHECK CHECK CHECK INTO CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASH!!!!!!

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

YEAH....easiest step so far.....sorry about the capitalization lockification

----------


## Fattoxthegreat

n B 4 LOCK

----------


## Man of Steel

Bloody hell.


What is this I don't even

----------

